# the hawks should be charged for stealing



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

scouts did a really bad job on josh smith he should have been a top 5 pick but they said he wouldn't be seccessful becuase he just an athlete and is very raw so 14 teams pass on him till pick number 17 and the hawks pick him and they probaly will end up getting one of the biggest steals in the last decade

josh is averaging:

15pts 8reb 4ast 1stl 3blks in the last 20 games lets not forget that he is only 20 coming out of high school


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

They should be charged for stealing alright...stealing everyone elses SF's after drafting 26 SF's the past 3 years...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> They should be charged for stealing alright...stealing everyone elses SF's after drafting 26 SF's the past 3 years...



and we're making good use of 'em


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

24-51 & 3rd to last in the Eastern Conference



> and we're making good use of 'em


right


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just can't understand why the Hawks wouldn't have taken Chris Paul last year. Sitting behind Billy Knight last year at the Pre-Draft camp for a while, I can assure you that they didn't even consider drafting him - they were only interested in a taller point guard. Sounded like they thought about Deron Williams, but were pretty set on Marvin. I realize that Joe Johnson has turned out, but with Chris Paul, the Hawks are a playoff team right now.

You are right though, Josh Smith was a steal. The Hawks still appear to have a fairly bright future, if they can keep the current team together for a couple of seasons...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> They should be charged for stealing alright...stealing everyone elses SF's after drafting 26 SF's the past 3 years...


:rofl:

Gold.

Are you sure you are a Hawks fan? Why the hell are you complaining Josh didn't go higher! Man, I am happy he went 17th. It put a chip on his shoulder, and he is turning into something special.

Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Marvin Williams. Yes, it's true Atlanta shoulda took Chris Paul. Yes, it's true they liked Deron more than Chris Paul. But every scouting publication had Marvin as the #1 prospect, and every one were wrong.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That's what happens when you play around Raymond Felton. Now that Noah hasn't declared, Aldridge is ATL's best pick.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

I must say Salim was a steal though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Josh Smith is good. Suck it Jay Bilas.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I just can't understand why the Hawks wouldn't have taken Chris Paul last year. Sitting behind Billy Knight last year at the Pre-Draft camp for a while, I can assure you that they didn't even consider drafting him - they were only interested in a taller point guard. Sounded like they thought about Deron Williams, but were pretty set on Marvin. I realize that Joe Johnson has turned out, but with Chris Paul, the Hawks are a playoff team right now.
> 
> You are right though, Josh Smith was a steal. The Hawks still appear to have a fairly bright future, if they can keep the current team together for a couple of seasons...


I thought Paul fit this team perfectly, a true pg with athletic players running the the wings. It could have been a thing of beauty. JJ isn't a true pg, so moving him to the 2 would have been the best position for him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Joe Johnson is at his best when the ball is in his hands, and the offense goes through him. He's still a shooting guard, but he needs the ball in his hands. Atlanta needs a point guard who can shoot the ball well, but more importantly who can defend & keep up with smaller PG's. I don't know if having two guards who dominate the ball would work for Atlanta.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Joe Johnson is at his best when the ball is in his hands, and the offense goes through him. He's still a shooting guard, but he needs the ball in his hands. Atlanta needs a point guard who can shoot the ball well, but more importantly who can defend & keep up with smaller PG's. I don't know if having two guards who dominate the ball would work for Atlanta.


He seemed to do ok with Nash last year. I think most players would love a CP3 type on the team to dish and drive and kick and lock down defensively. 

I think David West sold his soul to the Devil for the oppurtunity to draft Chris Paul. His scoring has tripled.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> He seemed to do ok with Nash last year. I think most players would love a CP3 type on the team to dish and drive and kick and *lock down defensively.*
> 
> I think David West sold his soul to the Devil for the oppurtunity to draft Chris Paul. His scoring has tripled.


:rofl: Good one


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Josh Smith was basically one of the better picks as of late that the Hawks made. 

They also have the potential to have another great draft. Eventually those SF's are bound to do SOMETHING. The only thing holding the Hawks back are punks like Boris Diaw that have a piss poor attitude. Once they start winning a bit, things could be looking pretty bright for the Hawks in a year or two.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the fact that they ended up getting Josh Smith out of that draft kinda makes people forget that their first pick was a complete stinker.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Odomiles said:


> I think the fact that they ended up getting Josh Smith out of that draft kinda makes people forget that their first pick was a complete stinker.


Yeah, Childress hasn't played well in the NBA.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

Heres the bio on Billy Knight: http://www.nba.com/hawks/general_info/Billy_Knight_Bio.html


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

TM said:


> 24-51 & 3rd to last in the Eastern Conference
> 
> 
> 
> right


pwn3d


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

jworth said:


> Yeah, Childress hasn't played well in the NBA.



chidress is one of are best players the only reason he comes off the bench is because he brings so much energy i remember a couple of weeks ago where he had like 7 stright games with 20+point games coming off the bench i actully think he's are 3rd or 4th best player


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> chidress is one of are best players the only reason he comes off the bench is because he brings so much energy i remember a couple of weeks ago where he had like 7 stright games with 20+point games coming off the bench i actully think he's are 3rd or 4th best player


I'll take your word for it. I haven't watched the Hawks much these past few months so season averages are all I see.


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

DerMarr Johnson picked 6th overall was a huge bust, there not the smartest always so shhhh.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

NeTs15VC said:


> DerMarr Johnson picked 6th overall was a huge bust, there not the smartest always so shhhh.


Different GM.

I think Billy Knight's draft record is surprisngly pretty good. It's just the youngest team in the league, but they got some pieces.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

NeTs15VC said:


> DerMarr Johnson picked 6th overall was a huge bust, there not the smartest always so shhhh.



that was when that idiot pete babcock was still running the show


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

NeTs15VC said:


> DerMarr Johnson picked 6th overall was a huge bust, there not the smartest always so shhhh.


Was it a car accident or a motorcycle accident that DerMarr was involved in?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

pup2plywif said:


> Was it a car accident or a motorcycle accident that DerMarr was involved in?


IMO Johnson would've been a stud had that not set him back.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Sitting behind Billy Knight last year at the Pre-Draft camp for a while, I can assure you that they didn't even consider drafting him


Did you hear that sound?

That was the sound of a name dropping.

:clown:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> but with Chris Paul, the Hawks are a playoff team right now.


No, no they are not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Hawks are still flawed in the paint. They'd be better with Paul, but a playoff team? Doubtful.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

jworth said:


> I'll take your word for it. I haven't watched the Hawks much these past few months so season averages are all I see.


I haven't yet understood why there are people criticizing the Josh Childress pick. When you look at the draft class of 2004 and the numbers they have put up in their first two years, Josh Childress measures up as one of the five best players from that draft at this point. He's tied for the third highest PER rating from that class with Emeka Okafor. He averages more points and rebounds per forty minutes than Andre Iguodala. He is currently among the top players in the league when it comes to true shooting percentage. 

Josh Childress is a very good player and is actually a good bit better than I thought he would be. His play and not Chris Paul's is what makes me wonder if the Hawks did happen to make a calculated error with draftin Marvin Williams instead of Deron Williams, who is the point guard they would have taken. I wonder why the Hawks are the only team that gets criticized for passing on Chris Paul though? Chad Ford has a fetish for taking a shot at Billy Knight whenever he can. It's almost like he does it simply because Billy never lets anything leak about what he plans on doing. In due time though, I think we will see why Billy chose to go with Marvin Williams instead of one of the point guards.

Josh Smith is still developing his game, still growing, and will continue to get better. He's showing that he has some all around skills to work with. Lately, I think he's fallen in love with the perimeter jumper. He shot nine three point shots against the Bulls the other night. I want to see him go more inside, because I think that's the position he will ultimately play on this team.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

KB21 said:


> I haven't yet understood why there are people criticizing the Josh Childress pick. When you look at the draft class of 2004 and the numbers they have put up in their first two years, Josh Childress measures up as one of the five best players from that draft at this point. He's tied for the third highest PER rating from that class with Emeka Okafor. He averages more points and rebounds per forty minutes than Andre Iguodala. He is currently among the top players in the league when it comes to true shooting percentage.
> 
> Josh Childress is a very good player and is actually a good bit better than I thought he would be. His play and not Chris Paul's is what makes me wonder if the Hawks did happen to make a calculated error with draftin Marvin Williams instead of Deron Williams, who is the point guard they would have taken. I wonder why the Hawks are the only team that gets criticized for passing on Chris Paul though? Chad Ford has a fetish for taking a shot at Billy Knight whenever he can. It's almost like he does it simply because Billy never lets anything leak about what he plans on doing. In due time though, I think we will see why Billy chose to go with Marvin Williams instead of one of the point guards.
> 
> Josh Smith is still developing his game, still growing, and will continue to get better. He's showing that he has some all around skills to work with. Lately, I think he's fallen in love with the perimeter jumper. He shot nine three point shots against the Bulls the other night. I want to see him go more inside, because I think that's the position he will ultimately play on this team.


Good post.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I just can't understand why the Hawks wouldn't have taken Chris Paul last year. Sitting behind Billy Knight last year at the Pre-Draft camp for a while, I can assure you that they didn't even consider drafting him - they were only interested in a taller point guard. Sounded like they thought about Deron Williams, but were pretty set on Marvin. I realize that Joe Johnson has turned out, but with Chris Paul, the Hawks are a playoff team right now.
> 
> *You are right though, **Josh Smith** was a steal. The Hawks still appear to have a fairly bright future, if they can keep the current team together for a couple of seasons...*


good luck


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Despite apparently having robbed someone, the Hawks are hilariously worse than a second year expansion team plagued by injuries. If that's robbery, it's like the kid that cheated on exams but still failed them.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

The problem with Josh Smith was his attitude and his jumpshot, and he's greatly improved both of those.


----------



## daytripper (Feb 22, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Joe Johnson is at his best when the ball is in his hands, and the offense goes through him. He's still a shooting guard, but he needs the ball in his hands. Atlanta needs a point guard who can shoot the ball well, but more importantly who can defend & keep up with smaller PG's. I don't know if having two guards who dominate the ball would work for Atlanta.


Joe Johnson did ok playing next to Steve Nash. 

Count me as another who believes the Hawks could've been in the playoffs if they drafted Chris Paul. Half the playoff teams in the East are below .500 and have serious flaws.


----------

